# Has anyone taken the CBCS exam?



## semaxwell1

I had never heard of the CBCS (Certified Billing Coding Specialist) certification until a couple weeks ago when some of my work colleagues were transferred to a department where they will have to take and pass one of three coding exams, and that was one of them.

From what I gather, the exam for this is much cheaper and shorter than for the CPC exam. and not as much emphasize on coding.

Do employers even recognize this certification, or would this exam be a waste of time and money? And if that's the case, then I don't know why my employer would even bother having these transferred employees take it.


----------



## semaxwell1

Also, my colleagues mentioned these two other associations that offer coding credentials, the Professional Association of Healthcare Coding Specialists and the Board of Medical Specialty Coding and Compliance. Do employers recognize these as well?


----------



## pepon55

*Cbcs exam*

*This exam was offered to me by my school, and its proctor by the Natiional Healthcare Association. I found it fairly simple to pass this exam, dealing with guidelines and anatomy. Its cost is $105.00, last a couple of hours, and it is online given at various locations. This certification might not hold much weight in the coding field but it is a great way to start preparing for the CPC exam. I will sit for the CPC exam on June 11th. *


----------



## susannasanchez@hotmail.com

*Dwight CBCS*

This Cert is almost like a CCA Cert from AHIMA in the coding world BUT its like having your CCS/CPC in the billing world so its kind of a catch 22 if you do take this exam APPLY for billing jobs or entry level coding jobs which are hard to come by now a days the bottom line is EXP is what EMPLOYERS look at the most because there is a LACK OF EXP CODERS not CERTIFIED which is why the AAPC req that you have atleast one year of coding exp so with that being said APPLY APPLY APPLY APPLY for any health infomation job not EVERYONE is going to be able to come right out of school and walk right into an $18/19 an hour job it just does not happen that way at least not in this field but as for me my CBCS works great for me because I LOVE doing BILLING INSURANCE and CODING so good luck to everyone


----------

